# Cosmic Tempting Mythology FOTD!!!!!



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

This is just a little something I did for work. I wanted a natural look that stood out. Hopefully you all like it! Let me know what you think or anything that I need to do to get better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks ladies and gents! 

*FACE:*
Tinted Moisturizer
Other Worldly Blush
Lorac Luminizer

*EYES:*
Beige-ing Shadestick
Cosmic e/s
Mythology e/s
Tempting e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Brow Shader
Dipdown f/l
Stubborn Brown Powerpoint e/l
Ardell falsies #105
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

*LIPS:*
Prrrr Lipglass


----------



## Kim. (Jun 24, 2007)

This is freaking gorgeous! You're so pretty! Where did you use each colour? I'd love to do this myself.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

cosmic is in the inner corner to half of the lid.
tempting is in the outer corner to half of lid. also i brought tempting up into the crease to blend all the colors.
i put mythology in the middle of tempting and cosmic to blend them together.
ricepaper is on the brow bone.
i lined the bottom inner half with cosmic and the bottom outer half with tempting. 
dipdown f/l is on the top lid and stubborn brown powerpoint is on the bottom waterline-lash area. 

that's pretty much what i did. thank you kim!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2007)

gorgeous! ur so beautiful


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 24, 2007)

Oooo, really pretty!!!!!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 24, 2007)

WOW is all I have to say!!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you ladies! i appreciate it! i've been breaking out like crazy after using some Benefit foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but y'all have made my day!


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 24, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous eyeshadow combo, and what a lovely girl!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 24, 2007)

This is reeeally pretty!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 24, 2007)

thats really pretty nd ur sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 24, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 24, 2007)

You bringing sexybrowns back!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 24, 2007)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 24, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## aeryss (Jun 24, 2007)

wow i love this look


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you all! yeah, sexy browns are back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol i'm thinking of doing a tut on this later in the future perhaps....


----------



## Bybs (Jun 24, 2007)

This look is really prety.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 24, 2007)

you are absolutely gorgeous! i love this look on you.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 24, 2007)

wooow!!!hottie


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you ladies!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_wooow!!!hottie_

 
thanks snowkei! i'm flattered that you stopped by too see my fotd b/c i LOVE your work! anywho, thanks again


----------



## Emmi (Jun 24, 2007)

Love your big eyes!!


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 24, 2007)

toooooo gorgeous.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 24, 2007)

that's really pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 24, 2007)

beautyful!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

muchas gracias bonitas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i'm not sure if i said that right)


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jun 25, 2007)

ur s0o0o0o darn cute! nice l0ok!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jun 25, 2007)

i messed up!


----------



## breathless (Jun 25, 2007)

you're gorgeous! love your blending skills also =]


----------



## mistella (Jun 25, 2007)

that looks soo pretty!


----------



## Mru (Jun 25, 2007)

your F.O.T.D is going to be my favourite for a long time!!!!!
thank you!!! it's really beautiful!


----------



## twinkley (Jun 25, 2007)

Stephie06, you are so beautiful!

I was just wondering which brushes did you use to create that look? Do you use many brushes or only few? 

Thank you for your answer!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 25, 2007)

very pretty! im so into these colors lately =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 25, 2007)

oh my, those lashes are amazing. and great blending


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twinkley* 

 
_Stephie06, you are so beautiful!

I was just wondering which brushes did you use to create that look? Do you use many brushes or only few? 

Thank you for your answer!_

 
hi twinkley! i used the mac #239 for shadow placement. then i used mac #217 for blending. i used my shiseido slanted eyeliner brush for the liner. next time i'll be sure to jot down what brushes i used! 

thanks for stopping by!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mru* 

 
_your F.O.T.D is going to be my favourite for a long time!!!!!
thank you!!! it's really beautiful!_

 
thank you! starting posting your own fotd so i can return the compliments!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 26, 2007)

I LOVE IT! So pretty for night or day! Thanks for sharing, you are so adorable!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jul 1, 2007)

soo pretty! I just got cosmic yesterday and now I am even more excited to try it due to your fotd!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 

 
_soo pretty! I just got cosmic yesterday and now I am even more excited to try it due to your fotd!_

 
you're going to love cosmic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the texture, color, and pretty much everything about it!


----------



## Coqui (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats such a awesome look, well done. You are very pretty!


----------



## black_crx (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks great... these colors are made for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 By the way: Your skin is very beautiful!!


----------



## applefrite (Jul 2, 2007)

It is beautiful !!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

*beautiful!*


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

your eyes are beautiful! love the lashes


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks! :hifive:


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree you are adorable


----------

